# Sudden aggressive barking and standing hair on back



## KATO's Dad (Apr 4, 2016)

So recently my pup Kato has been barking aggressively at other dogs. Ive noticed his posture, his body is solid, eyes focused on the other dogs, and hair on his back erect. Im not sure if this stents from a scare with a cat one day because that was the first time I had seen him react like this. The cat scared the poop out of him because he wasnt expecting it. Now he does this with every dog and cat he sees. But im puzzled because he plays well with my brothers dogs. So....


Im curious should I be concerned with dog aggression or is it a phase?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

What is the age of your pup?

Quite common that at around 6 months the natural assertiveness, suspiciousness especially of strangers (be they dogs or people or both), etc begins to develop in the GSD. He doesn't do it with your brothers dogs because they are not strangers. May or may not have anything to do with the cat.

You want to get control of this early rather than later. It is an idea time to get back into obedience training around other dogs. You want to be able to keep your dogs focus on you, have him defer to you, and learn to more or less ignore other dogs as he trusts you to handle things. You do not want that "lock on" because he starting to arouse into a threat reaction (fight or flight). That is very difficult to control once he is in the threat reaction. So the goal is to regain his attention on you before this happens. Once he locks on in stiff body and stares his adrenalin is increasing.

It may be a phase, it may be his genetics. Either way it is an ideal time to figure out how to work him around other dogs. Classes, one-on-one training with a good trainer, or working outside of fenced dog parks or busy areas on leash. Depends on what your dog can tolerate.

Here is a current active thread. While your pup is not barking and lunging at other dogs, he may be heading that way:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/646025-barking-lunging-2.html


----------



## KATO's Dad (Apr 4, 2016)

DutchKarin said:


> What is the age of your pup?
> 
> Quite common that at around 6 months the natural assertiveness, suspiciousness especially of strangers (be they dogs or people or both), etc begins to develop in the GSD. He doesn't do it with your brothers dogs because they are not strangers. May or may not have anything to do with the cat.
> 
> ...


He is 15 weeks old so just under 4 months. I will look into classes. I have obedience trained him on my own since ive had him. The thing that gets me is that this is not an every day thing. It happens every now and then. He will usually calm down after a while but still it concerns me that this has started.


----------



## ctidmore (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree totally with DutchKarin, CLASSES!!! He is just a baby.  So important for ALL dogs, but so much more for our beloved breeds that are large and get bad raps because of bad owners. I an NOT saying you are a bad owner, I am saying that so many owners DON'T do the classes and think that a lunging, barking dog is something to be proud of. IMO only on the IPO field not at parks or just walking your dog. Classes will be great socialization and even though you are doing training (excellent) getting other input from someone else can be VERY helpful!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that walk at that age should be brief.
you aren't going for distance !
be fully engaged , proactively involved (no yaking on the cell phone or texting)
mold proper walking position - and praise , practice stops and sitting and praise,
change direction - both directions - keep pups attention on you and praise.
Sit down for a spell and watch the world go by . Praise. End.
The pup will never have the opportunity to stare at some oncoming dog. 
Don't let them "socialize" meet, sniff , get into space or face.

You want your dog to ignore other dogs. No conflict . NOT necessary for
a well socialized dog . You have a trustworthy dog for him to play with already.

Classes are opportunities for your dog to be in proximity to other dogs and every
one is under control.


That hackling is a bit of insecurity fear arousal.
How you behave and what you do will make a difference .
Tell him bah , and keep on moving. Once you have passed through
the gauntlet and the dog returns to settled behaviour , tell him good, but
keep on moving.
If you were to stop and reassure him and tell him it's okay then you are 
reinforcing a reason for the fearful response . You are rewarding the aroused
fear state. You want to do the opposite .


----------



## KATO's Dad (Apr 4, 2016)

carmspack said:


> that walk at that age should be brief.
> you aren't going for distance !
> be fully engaged , proactively involved (no yaking on the cell phone or texting)
> mold proper walking position - and praise , practice stops and sitting and praise,
> ...


Thank you, 

Yes when this has happened I remove him from the area and try to wait till he is calmed to give him praise, We dont usually go on long walks both these times have been from the door of our home to the vehicle or to use the restroom. I try not to over react when this situation comes up and will try to regain his attention or continue walking.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

"Classes are opportunities for your dog to be in proximity to other dogs and every
one is under control."

I spit my coffee all over my laptop - self - clothing - carpet & dogs..... Grrrrr!

Carmspack you owe me a Laptop ------ j/k a dog will do!


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I think the hair on the back is for him to look bigger and more threatening to other dogs. My past dogs would do this sometimes. I think other dogs would try to challenge my dog and it was a way for him to stand up to them. That's the way I saw it anyways.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Julian G said:


> I think the hair on the back is for him to look bigger and more threatening to other dogs. My past dogs would do this sometimes. I think other dogs would try to challenge my dog and it was a way for him to stand up to them. That's the way I saw it anyways.


Highly debated subject for as long as I can remember the last post on this thread covers it all so what is there to debate I'm not sure but people still do.

I am not saying one way or the other just pointing out that post 7 of 7 quotes an article that says Hackles are from everything that has ever been the subject of debate from one to the other so it must be right it listed everything... LoL

puppy-behavior/605954-what-does-hackles-up-mean


----------

